# CeleronD questions (or how to become crazy with IBM ...)

## destroyedlolo

Hello,

I have an old IBM ThinkCenter I'm trying to reactivate as kid tool.

/proc/cpuinfo is :

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 3

model name   : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

stepping   : 4

microcode   : 0xe

cpu MHz      : 2393.960

cache size   : 256 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr

bugs      :

bogomips   : 4787.92

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

```

so according to its flags, it is supposed to support HyperThreading (ht flags) and 64 bits (pni).

I didn't seen anything in IBM bios related to CPU HT activation.

I built an SMP kernel :

 *Quote:*   

> laurent@joris ~ $ uname -a
> 
> Linux joris 4.1.12-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jan 3 17:52:35 CET 2016 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

but only 1 CPU is exposed.

If I'm trying to boot on 64b Gentoo Install CD, it said my architecture is not supporting 64b.

So ... is cpuflags wrong ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

destroyedlolo,

```
pni: SSE-3 (“Prescott New Instructions”)
```

  That does not mean 64 bit.

The lm (long machine) flag indicates its a 64 bit CPU.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Hi Neddy,

This page said that PNI indicate as well is a prescott and consequently 64b aware. Is it wrong ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

destroyedlolo

The page is incomplete.  You have a 

```
vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 3

model name   : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
```

Note the 

```
model      : 3
```

  That is not listed on the page

Your link describes a model      : 4

--- edit ---

Google can't find a

```
cpu family   : 15

model      : 3
```

----------

## destroyedlolo

Yes, I know  :Sad: 

IBM loves customization ... and it's potentially another "business agreement" b/w Intel and them   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Anyway, do you have any idea about hyperthreading ?

Because I wanted to switch to 64b only to use Distcc with my 64b machines, hyper-threading should improve (I know, a little bit) its "speed".

----------

## NeddySeagoon

destroyedlolo,

I think what you have is a model 320, which is not 64 bit.  Its not clear about hyperthreading either.

If your 64 bit installs are multilib, distcc should still work to produce 32 bit code.

----------

